# English Angora Kits (Bucks)



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

Born on May 1, 2014. 
Far left: (Chocolate Agouti)-Dad
Far light: (Blue Eyed White)-Mom

Available kits are the middle one (Tan) and second from right (Ruby Eyed White). 

If interested, please email me. 
$100 each.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the third in from the left. It looks like it's paying attention in class. lol


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

adorable. Those are some lovely bunnies!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What lovely bunnies! English angoras have the best fiber, too! 

Since the mom is a BEW, be sure to mark the pedigrees with "Vienna Carrier" or you could really screw up someone's breeding herd if they are breeding for show bunnies or non-BEWs. If folks know about the gene, it's okay, but not knowing it's there can really cause trouble. I just had to axe one third of my herd _(not really "axe", I just can't use them for breeding anymore)_ because a foundation buck had been sold to me without that on his pedigree. Are there any white marks on any of the colored bunnies? Then they'd be "Vienna Marked" instead of just a "VC".

This should be the color genetics for them, if you were interested in how so many different colors showed up. The picture almost seems that the sire is a regular agouti and the second one a chocolate agouti, but pictures can be tricky sometimes.
1. (Sire) Chocolate agouti = A_ bb C_ Dd E_ 
2. Agouti = A_Bb C_D_E_ Vv (VC)
3. Is the third one an Opal? (dilute agouti) = A_Bb C_dd E_ Vv (VC) (if it is, then the sire must carry a "d")
4. Are there white eye circles on the fourth one? Brown eyes? If so, then it is probably a Copper = A_Bb C_D_E_+rufus Vv (VC) 
5. REW = __ _b cc __ __ Vv (VC) 
6. BEW = __ __ Cc __ __ vv

Because the sire is chocolate, all the babies will have a recessive "b". Because the mom is a BEW all the babies will have a recessive "v" and be a Vienna Carrier. If a gene isn't known, then there is an underline instead of a letter.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow, hotzcatz- thats about as confusing as the genetics of breeding Great Danes!

who knew!?!?!?!?!?!

is there a lethal gene associated with certain colors or is the genetic mapping to keep the colors pure?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It's to keep the colors within show bunny standards, mostly. I don't know of any lethal genes in there.

The worst gene I've had to deal with is the "Vienna Gene" which makes Blue Eyed Whites but also causes unwanted white splashes and marks on otherwise solid colored bunnies. Which makes them un-showable. It is different than the "broken" gene which causes the color of solid colored bunnies to be like a pinto or skewbald horse. However, that's not a show-able color, either. So, I don't want the Vienna Gene "v" or the broken gene "en". 

The Blue Eyed White requires a double recessive "v" gene in order to get the BEW. Just one recessive will sometimes, _but not always_, cause the white marks. It's nasty if you're trying to breed to the ARBA's "Standard of Perfection". (That's a rather arrogant sounding name, don't you think?) I've just had the dreaded Vienna gene show up here after several generations and since I don't want mis-marked bunnies, I'm trying to get it out of the herd. About one third of them are now no longer on the list of possible breeders since the bunny the gene came from was one of my foundation bucks. Wish it would have been a doe instead.

I track the color genetics of the bunny herd here so I can breed certain colors when I need more of a certain color of fiber.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hotzcats - I feel for you working so hard and for so long to reach a goal then a monkey wrench is thrown in. As far as fiber, you are successful and have done well. This recently happened to a friend of mine. Years of work, then a vm shows up in a kit from her best doe. Also, recently, a rabbit with pasteurella was sold to me. I didn't know until she kindled, then sneezing. When I noticed her sneeze, I also noticed it from rabbits around her. I started separating rabbits quickly and it wiped out quite a few in my herd. Lucky for us, they are rabbits and our herds will recover quickly.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, these angoras breed - _just like rabbits!_ (Insert insane evil cackle here) Although, surprisingly enough, it's actually kinda tricky to get rabbits to multiply. 

If it wasn't one monkey wrench, it would be another so it's all good. The possible Vienna gene carriers can still be fiber bunnies, I'm just not using them to breed. The herd is down to about 26 bunnies at the moment so perhaps at some point I'll go figure out who can have a date with whom to get a litter of non-possible VC babies. But that will be a project for after these rains stop, it's a bit damp out there for bunny projects.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The last couple of years, I would have agreed that the rabbits were tricky to multiply. Since the satin bucks arrived here, my giant buck stopped being lazy and "hopped" into action. lol I had so little success for such a long time that I bred 2 giant does and 2 satin does hoping for 1 or 2 pregnancies. I got 4. Looks like things are pretty fertile over here now. lol


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah, I did that several years ago. Bred three does expecting one or two to take. Nothing happened. So, next time, bred five does expecting maybe one or two to take. All five of them did and each one had a huge litter. There were 55 bunnies here for awhile. That was too many! We're down to about 26 now which is still a few too many.

So how many bunnies do you have now, RB? Did they all have large litters?


----------

